# bedoodle...



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

yes, its a stupid name, but i have a bedoodle. Been hesitating on posting on here because of some negativity to cross breeds so pease be nice  i did visit the home and see both parents

just have a question... has anyone else got a bedoodle? Just had a few questions about clipping etc

thanks

tori


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome, is a Bedoodle a Bedlinton x poodle? We do have a few members with doodles and I'm sure they will be along to welcome you as i also welcome you....Jill


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks 

yeah, his mam was a bedlington x poodle and his dad an apricot poodle. he was born dark/blue/black with white bits, but is getting more grey, so presume he will be quite like mammy.

after a whole week of me harping on to call him kaiser and my OH refusing (he wanted to call him kevin) he is named reuben, but I just can not get used to it.

I had english and irish setters when growing up and personally have had a mongrel and a weimaraner and family members had pugs and yorkies. My nan (rip) always had lots of dogs, including poodles and said they needed clipping every couple of months. I went to the local grooming parlour who said every 6 weeks? seems a bit excessive.. didnt know if this was due to the fact they charge £40!?

Im utterly in love with him, and can hardly wait to get him out on walks (his last injection is next week)

Does anyone have advice on letting him in the garden? the vet said better to be safe than sorry, but everyone else i know does?

Also, any thoughts on puppy classes?

this is the first time I have ever chosen from a litter, and had one so young (my own were rescues) so its all a bit new despite always having dogs. Also worried as had a bad experience with our weim so want to make sure reuben (whose name i want to change lol) is well socialised. I carry him about, and have taken him on buses etc

Tori x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If your garden is safe and secure and you know that other dogs or faoxes have no access to it then yes it is safe for him to go into the garden. Mine always go into the garden and start house training before they have had their jabs. I have a litter off pups at the moment and I would love to put them in their pup on the front lawn under supervision of course but we know a fox regulary comes into my front garden so would not risk it. It cannot get into my back garden it is secure so a pup is safe there.

You could always get a set of hair clippers if you felt confident to clip him yourself take him to the groomers a few times the try to do it yourself carefully if you make a mess it will grow out in a few weeks.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks, I have been told that toilet training (which he is still not 100% with) is a lot easier if they can be let outside.. He would be supervised at all times, so think it would be beneficial to him

Ive never clipped before, but even if i make a mess he can not exactly complain  

We are being strict and I can not get over how good he is.. so far lol


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi & Welcome to you and Reuben. Pics are a must and a necessity on this site we need to see him 

I don't know much about doodles apart from the ones I have met have all been lovely. With regards to clipping, might be an idea to contact breeder to ask them how often they get their's clipped - I am sure they will not mind you asking. I take Willow to the groomers every 12 weeks for tidying up but I prefer her to have her full coat but it is obviously very different type of coat from a doodle. If you can find a good groomer it is very worthwhile so might be worth ringing round a few. At this stage you won't really know how his coat is going to develop.

Look forward to hearing about your adventures with Reuben as he grows.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Thanks 

I didnt get him from a "proper breeder" tbh i think it was an accidental litter. We almost didnt get him. I had phoned on the morning and asked some questions. we were looking to get a puppy so i wanted to know if she was going to be having any more litters. Anyway, we discussed it as a family and i rang back and was told that they had all gone, except my OH had phoned after me and was told there were some left? I do not know if i scared her off with the questions, and the fact i questioned him being only 6 weeks old? When we chose him, she said the mother was ftgh and it broke my heart leaving her, she was gorgeous and had an amazing temprement but OH said no..  he wanted a puppy to try and avoid the problems we had with our weim.. and only 1.. boo hoo

he has visited the groomers briefly to have his claws clipped and the fur round his eyes.. he couldnt see bless him 

Log in | Facebook
is his album of pics, Ive opened it to everyone, so hope it works.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

As far as going outside into the garden goes - how else are you going to house train him. Of course he can go in the garden unless it is unfenced and other dogs are in and out of it.

Clipping - I know nothing about bedlingtons and basically you have a crossbreed though if it is three quarters poodle it has more chance of a poodle coat. Even poodles will vary a bit in their growth though and there is no hard and fast rule. It also depends on what pleases your eye. I find with the poodles that if they are done every 6 weeks or so I dont need to groom the body too much and as bedlingtons are clipped short you may find that your dog can have a proper lamb clip and have a fairly easy care coat between clippings unlike other poodle crosses who are left with longer coats and more grooming.

Not being rude, but why dont you just call your pup a poodle cross bedlington so people know what it is instead of a made up name.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Hi there, I'm a dog groomer and I also own Bedlington Terriers.
I'm afraid your groomer is right you will probably need to take him there ever 6weeks. Poodle owners will tell you that the coat needs regular grooming to keep on top or it and sadly a Bedlington coat is no easier.. A mix of the two is gonna make it slightly more difficult. Sadly will most of these Doodle crosses you don't know what type of coat you are going to end up with, especially if this is an accidental litter then no research has been done in the genetic and there is no guarantee what coat you will get. Even expert breeders will tell you it's difficult to tell and sadly it's gonna take you up till the age of 9months before you know what sort of coat you'll get.

The reason the groomer is charging £40 is probably because there is a lot of work in the coat, these dogs are being classed as 100% non moult, therefore the dead hair has to be removed by yourself or your gonna end up with a badly matted and unhappy pup. I suggest going back to your groomer and asking what tools they'd require cause personally I think your going to need to groom this pup daily. Especially to get use to the grooming process because he will require it.*


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*They are being called Bedoodles by the breeders. I think I may of mentioned before about this new designer breed. It's not the lady whose called them that, it's the breeder.*


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww, have just been cooing thro your pics, thank you. He is gorgeous & a right little cutie - especially love the close up ones of him on his bed.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

MissBexi said:


> *
> 
> The reason the groomer is charging £40 is probably because there is a lot of work in the coat, these dogs are being classed as 100% non moult, therefore the dead hair has to be removed by yourself or your gonna end up with a badly matted and unhappy pup. I suggest going back to your groomer and asking what tools they'd require cause personally I think your going to need to groom this pup daily. Especially to get use to the grooming process because he will require it.*


I think the breeders of many of these crosses are failing to explain this to owners, I know of an "Oodle" around here who was rehomed due to his coat care, owner would not take him in regularly for clipping and he got in a right state 

Grooming costs aren't cheap, but I think people forget the work required and if in a shop, the overheads


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Amethyst you are exactly right. The number of doodles we've had in at 9months completely matted because the owners have no clue of the grooming process..
I had one labradoodle lady who was told "They are non moulting dogs and require no grooming"  so you can imagine the dreadlock mess we got in at 9months. 
Your right in a shop it's possible more, in the time it takes to groom a doodle, I can manage 2 clip off with is roughly £40.. So it's understandable that it'll cost a lot. Sadly most doodle xs will be clipped off at least once in their lifetime. I know myself that my Beddies have been clipped off cause their coat can be a nightmare , same with a lot of Beddies and some Poodles at the salon. 
Sadly this breeder just haven't given Tori all the details.*


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

mstori said:


> yes, its a stupid name, but i have a bedoodle. *Been hesitating on posting on here because of some negativity to cross breeds so pease be nice*  i did visit the home and see both parents
> 
> tori


*Hi Tori, just to say that there are some of us who don't agree with certain crossbreeds but don't be afraid to ask for help. We're all here to offer our support and help as best as we can *


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks, I do not mind having him clipped often, just hadnt known if it was a case of it not needing to be done but making money for the grooming parlour if you know what i mean. He is booked in to be clipped again at 14 weeks. This will just be a trim again. Im hoping to get some clippers and try myself. Although I will still take him to the grooming parlour too. Can you recommend any clippers?

We were going to get a pedigree bedlington ( a friend breeds them and was going to give us one) but decided on bedlington cross after what we had read, and also because we just fell in love with him. Like I said, you can not get a "mongrel/crossbreed" anymore, they have daft names, but I didnt make the name up. 

just let him have a quick run around my bf yard which was amusing, he stayed low to the ground 

As his colour is already changing I presume he is going to go "bedlington grey" his coat is wavy, but i guess we wont know for a good 6 months how it will end up.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww bless, very adorable. 

I have a huge soft spot for bedi whippets/lurchers myself but in dog training classes there's a bedi x lab x poodle, she's stunning 

I think though i'll stick with my high shedding dog, after having a poodle the grooming drove me nuts


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello There,

Nice to meet another cross owner.

I have a cockapoo and her coat needs lots of grooming and looking after.

I take her to the groomers about every 6-8 weeks and it costs me £35 a go but like the advert....she's worth it! 

She also likes to run in mud and water and always likes to challenge my brushing abilities as she is always trying to eatthe brush whilst I groom her.

Good Luck and please lots of pics!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Awww bless, very adorable.
> 
> I have a huge soft spot for bedi whippets/lurchers myself but in dog training classes there's a bedi x lab x poodle, she's stunning
> 
> I think though i'll stick with my high shedding dog, after having a poodle the grooming drove me nuts


our setters were constantly moulting.. and slavering  I never leave the house without fur or hay etc stuck to me


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Nice to meet another cross owner.
> 
> ...


Im thinking reu may be the same  despite being told by the vet and grooming parlour we couldnt wash him until he was 13 weeks, he needs his backside cleaned constantly, and has already needed a bath after falling in his "mess" he is so clumsy haha

good job we love him, its like having a newborn baby in the house again


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

_*I am just off to work but I will happily talk to you about clippers and what might help you manage the coat etc. The only thing I was curious about is Health Testing. Bedlingtons needs to be tested for CT. Which is a Copper problem. Are you aware of any of the parents being health tested?
Off to work but will reply when I get back.

Bedlingtons don't come in grey lol. The breed standards are mainly Blue, Liver and Sandy. Though you can get Blue and Tans. lol. You's is probably Blue. Unless of course your like me and got the rarity that is black lol. Though it's still not official breed standard.*_


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww he is one cute pup 

But I love poodle crosses ( I own 2) so I am biased 

I get both mine done a cockapoo and Cavapoo every 8 wks and clipped quite short as easy to manage and Monty doesn't like too much coat as he gets too hot.

There are a lot on here who hate to see pedigrees crossed but then they are others like me who love them.

Will are all different and would be boring if we all liked the same.

Look forward to hearing more and seeing more pictures as he grows.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> _*I am just off to work but I will happily talk to you about clippers and what might help you manage the coat etc. The only thing I was curious about is Health Testing. Bedlingtons needs to be tested for CT. Which is a Copper problem. Are you aware of any of the parents being health tested?
> Off to work but will reply when I get back.
> 
> Bedlingtons don't come in grey lol. The breed standards are mainly Blue, Liver and Sandy. Though you can get Blue and Tans. lol. You's is probably Blue. Unless of course your like me and got the rarity that is black lol. Though it's still not official breed standard.*_


ct as far as i know is only in purebred bedlingtons. We did a lot of reading up beforehand and we could not find anything about ct in bedlington crosses..This is one of the reasons why we went for a x. Also why the mother being a cross was important. *fingers crossed* that info was correct, and reu is ok..

oops..:blush: i think i meant blue.. he has definately changed alot in the 2 weeks we have had him.

That would be great, as like i say, we have had plenty of dogs, but never a one that needed a lot of grooming, thanks


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> awww he is one cute pup
> 
> But I love poodle crosses ( I own 2) so I am biased
> 
> ...


thanks, i have had lots of pedigree dogs, reu is only my second crossbreed, but to me its the personality more than the "papers"

Think we will probably keep reus coat pretty short as we have rivers and fields next to us  love the name monty, it was on our shortlist..

The only problem i have with crossbreeds is the ridiculous names some have, and the way they are seen as "designer" although lots of these breeds were crossed to eliminate health issues. Also, the stupid price tags that go with some of these breeds, which would have once been seen as "mongrels". My naseem, was a typical heinz 57, but i didnt love him any more or any less than my racing greyhounds or my pedigree setters for eg.

There are lots of dogs I do not like, or ones i personally would not have, you are right, its a very personal thing, but I would never put anyone down for their choice.

i personally like cocka and cavapoos too


----------



## Dru (Mar 29, 2011)

I am picking up my lhasa apso x schnoodle next week. I've got a great name for her - a mongrel! The breeder/owner is trying to sell her as a Lhasoodle!!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Dru said:


> I am picking up my lhasa apso x schnoodle next week. I've got a great name for her - a mongrel! The breeder/owner is trying to sell her as a Lhasoodle!!!


dont the names make you laugh! lhasoodle reminds me of a lasso (sp?) like a wild west dog


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dru said:


> I am picking up my lhasa apso x schnoodle next week. I've got a great name for her - a mongrel! The breeder/owner is trying to sell her as a Lhasoodle!!!


 that is a good one. I love most poodle crosses and the labradoodle and cockerpoo have been around for decades so a name for them is not unreasonable but why spoil a dog that is lovely in its own right by giving it a daft name.
I also think it a shame that poodles have such a stigma attached to them and have to be crossed before your average person will own one. And of course the cross breeds will often need just as much, if not more coat care and are not guaranteed not to moult.
I think my Toffee looks far more like a cockerpoo at the moment and I am really pleased because I would have had one like a shot if I could have got one easily.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just wanted to say Welcome to the Forum. There are lots of members with cross breeds so don't be put off from posting!! A puppy is a puppy. 

In terms of going in your garden - I do tend to think better safe than sorry. BUT I also know toilet training is hard if they can't go outside. If you're 100% certain no animals have been in your garden then I'd take your pup out on a lead so you can supervise them and hopefully stop them from licking or eating anything they shouldn't.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't remember if I read somewhere or was told by a friend who has Bedlingtons that someone was crossed a Bedlington with a Poodle to hopefully get an easier trained dog

I have Labradoodles and Mini Schnauzers so I can see the good and bed in cross breeding. I can understand some crosses more than others, but when I see Lhasa/Shih Tzu and Poodle/Bichon puppies for sale I don't see the point as both parents have similar coats.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Dru said:


> I am picking up my lhasa apso x schnoodle next week. I've got a great name for her - a mongrel! The breeder/owner is trying to sell her as a Lhasoodle!!!


Nothing wrong calling a spade a spade and mongrel is without the best term 

What silly names these breeders are coming up with to justify their breeding and prices


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi mstori! I haven't had a chance to go and look at your photos yet but I will 

Puppy class wise I took Bumby here Barking Mad Dog Training - Newcastle

She's based in Ouesborne near Byker

Welcome to the forum too 

Em
xx

EDIT - Tynemouth beach is brilliant. I'd always err on the side of caution with jabs but the beach is washed twice a day, everyday with lots of saline so is never a bad bet


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I have Bichons and all rescue dogs one is a cross between a bichon and a shitzu and they do need brushing everyday as they get matted so I would start with a slicker brush now get the little pup uses to being handled and brushed each day I groom mine I have the Oster clippers which I do the back with and then I scissor cut the head and tail and legs Dont always make a great job of it but they seem to think its fun anyway lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the picture link he is such a cutie, regardless of breed or cross breed i think you are going to have a great time with him...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Ohh noooo :lol: I don't have Facebook :crying: I want to see him :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

He looks like a cute puppy and whilst you have a lot of grooming to do you can change his look and make him a Bedlington one week and a show Poodle the next!!
Dont worry about the crossbreed thing. Whilst people are pretty down on 'designer' tags and prices and deliberate crossbreeding everyone is a dog lover. (at least nobody has been mean about my little Chiweenie, even is I refuse to call her a Chihuahua x mini Daschund!!LOL)

Although personally I dont like Bedoodle, I think I prefer Beddypoo!!!:blink:


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I have a cross and it only costs £20 to get him groomed.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

mstori said:


> ct as far as i know is only in purebred bedlingtons. We did a lot of reading up beforehand and we could not find anything about ct in bedlington crosses..This is one of the reasons why we went for a x. Also why the mother being a cross was important. *fingers crossed* that info was correct, and reu is ok..
> 
> oops..:blush: i think i meant blue.. he has definately changed alot in the 2 weeks we have had him.
> 
> That would be great, as like i say, we have had plenty of dogs, but never a one that needed a lot of grooming, thanks


*Sorry, I misread, I though dad had Bedlington in him too. Yeah he should be fine, like you said it requires 2 Beddies to cause CT, unless it's futher back in the lines. Though like you said, I'm not aware of it in xs like yours. You can always check with your vet, they'll know. 
lol. Don't worry, I was messing about  Even though it is technically Blue, they do look grey. Its just when I met Bedlington breeders when I was getting my two, god some of them weren't pleased with the it's grey or white. lol. As those ain't the colours lol. 
I never had dogs that needed grooming till I got Bedlingtons so I know exactly how difficult it is at first, especially with these sorts of coats.

At home I use Moser45 2speed clippers, though I've only used them for tidy up. Though they have worked pretty well. At work we have Kim Laube ((I'm sure thats the name)) Though they can get very expensive.
I suggest getting either a basic grooming book that shows you both Bedlington and Poodle trims or you can buy separate breed books. 
It'll be difficult to tell how he'll turn out just yet lol. Though if he's anything like his mother, he'll look more like a working Bedlington. 
The good thing with xs is you can design their coats yourself lol. 
What grooming equipment do you have currently for him?

Also I would like to point out before I'm called a hypocrite lol. I haven't been a fan of these new Bedoodles since I first heard about them. However having seen your wee boy, he is absolutely gorgeous  Looks just like a Beddie pup.. Can wait to hear more about his character.. *


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!

at the mo, i am just using a flea comb and a soft brush, to get him used to the feeling of being brushed (although he is into trying to chew it more lol) but will definately get a couple of books, and a decent set of clippers..

A friend sent me a link for poodles that have been "done up" to look like animals.. omg!! i know ive broke one rule of mine (i got reuben a coat.. it was freezing! haha) but i definately wont be making him look like a lion 

I'm still amazed at how fab he is! He has accidents, and seems to wee far too much! (he is back at vets on tues so going to ask) but already he sits, waits, sleeps in another room (even going there on his own when he is tired), he is growing so fast! think i need a photo session tomorrow... yey!

a couple of pics, for those who could not access my fb

his favourite teddy:










on the way home when we picked him up:










next to a 30cm x 30cm cushion:










with his coat on..oops lol










with his brothers and sisters:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

He's absolutely stunning  

Em
xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Yay, hope you have another photo day today, he is lovely. 

Good idea is to get him used to being groomed & brushed, I did the same with Willow from getting her and now all I have to do is tell her to 'stand' and she stays still whilst I brush her. Even the groomer has said that she is one of the easiest she grooms because she stands so nicely. It even paid dividends when we took her to vets yesterday to have her spay stitches taken out, just told her to stand and the vet popped his head under her & snipped her stitches out and she didn't even flinch!

Harvey is the first male dog we have ever owned and I must admit he does seem to wee much more than Willow, perhaps it's a male thing marking their territory. If you think he wees alot now wait until he learns to cock his leg and you go on walks, no lamp-post or bush is safe :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Adorable puppy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh he's so cute! Where did you get that adorable coat from?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Mstori think I need to post you a warning here!!!!


You do know that most poodle cross owners find it hard to stop at one?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Oh he's so cute! Where did you get that adorable coat from?


i got it from pets at home, much to my OH and sons dismay, especially after the laugh i have at our local "paris hilton" lol x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Harvey is the first male dog we have ever owned and I must admit he does seem to wee much more than Willow, perhaps it's a male thing marking their territory. If you think he wees alot now wait until he learns to cock his leg and you go on walks, no lamp-post or bush is safe :lol:[/QUOTE
> how much do you think is too much? he WAS weeing about 30 times an hour, mostly just drops, he is now down to about 10-15 an hour. &5% of these he does on the puppy pads/paper.
> The day after we brought him home, i took him to the vets. Got him worm, flea and mite treatments and ear drops. She didnt seem to think his weeing was a problem. Since then, he has stopped scratching his ears and dragging his bottom, so think the treatments have worked.
> I had a willow too... although she definately was not a credit to me lol.. she was my only girl, only ever had boys.
> ...


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww what a lovely little doll he is! welcome to the forum, hope you liek it here- we always lokve to see lots of cute pictures!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks <3

Ive just smashed my phone  so will have to get the camera out.. grrr its so much easier with my iphone too cos i can upload straight from it..

anyone know why he takes his food out of the bowl to eat it? lol


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*I can probably guarantee that this is a Bedlington trait.. lol I should warn you there are a few.. And they are all weird. Suki use to take the food out of her bowl and then she stopped doing that and then decided to pull her blanket out of her bed and placed it over the bowl to try hide it  And well Bailey did do the same lol. *


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> *I can probably guarantee that this is a Bedlington trait.. lol I should warn you there are a few.. And they are all weird. Suki use to take the food out of her bowl and then she stopped doing that and then decided to pull her blanket out of her bed and placed it over the bowl to try hide it  And well Bailey did do the same lol. *


i had to laugh at that.. reu has done that also 

his wet food he takes out of his bowl and puts it on the floor and his dry food, he takes one piece out at a time ... and runs over to eat it next to me..

haha, u gotta love their daftness..


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*I swear Bedlingtons are just comical geniuses. Well at least my two are, my two are so funny I actually find myself laughing at them in the street when they are being silly, thankfully no-one is usually around when I do or else the neighbours would be talking by now lol. I do hope your pup has some of those traits from the Bedlington cause they are just hilarious lol*


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Tori,

He is so gorgeous! I agree with Miss Bexi you are going to have a little imp on your hands, although my Beddie goes by the name of Beau, his latest nick name is The Fool, I have never met such a comical dog, he is really goofy! 

Anyway, sounds like you are doing a good job trying to get him used to grooming, I have kept Beau quite long over the winter as he does seem to feel the cold and just groomed with a slicker and used scissors to keep him neat and trim his sanitary bits 

Don't forget with that breed mix you will prob need to get him used to having the hair inside his ears plucked - speak to your groomer on how to do it, I try to do it weekly so it is little and often, Beau (rescue dog) didn't like it at first as I think he had rarely had it done and they were a mess but now he just sighs and make little grunty noises, I think it tickles 

I look forward to seeing some more photos as he grows!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Tori and welcome.

Reu is a little beauty and I'm sure will give you many hours of pleasure.
I have a little cross breed that doesnt moult and the one thing I can say is - because they are crossed, there is no specific way they are supposed to look so having a bash at grooming yourself is an open book. I havent got into clipping yet but strip my little terrier out regularly. Was a bit apprehensive at first and started gingerly but now I've got into it, I'm quite proud of my efforts and always looking around for tips to see how I can improve.

As for the name, I think it's a trend of this era to mix the names together. Someone I know is quite happy to call hers a Cockajackapoo. I prefer crossbreed and happily tell folk mine is a westie x jack russell if they ask instead of leaving them to work out the cryptic clue 

Good luck with your little chap, reckon he has fallen on his feet with a lovely mummy like you


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks everyone 

had a rough few days, so sorry its taken a while to reply to all

he is such a joy, had his last injection yesterday and had conflicting advice about when he can go out?

my vet told me 4 days as long as he didnt have interaction with other dogs, the vets where he has his injections said 2 weeks, and the dog training place said he can go there after a week... confused.com 

I dont really understand because if I had a few dogs wouldnt they pass on anything from being outside? Dont want him to go out if it is too early, but desp to get out and about with him.. my name should be msimpatient  x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I was told two weeks other vets say one .... so i waited about 11 days to split the difference :blink:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome and what a sweet boy. It amazes me how all the poodle crosses have similar faces, here's a pic of Biscuit when she was about 12wks old (she's a mini goldendoodle).

Her coat is nothing like that at all now. It's very thick, long and curly. I don't know about the bedlington part of your puppy, but we have to be careful about matts. Just today Biscuit rolled in a stinky patch at the park, when we got her home and into the tub realized that she had terrible tiny burrs all over her back. I tried and failed to get them out myself, called our groomer and another she recommended and both were too busy so my OH and daughter (with a bag full of treats) ended up sitting with her for almost an hour to get them out and unfortunately they had to use scissors as well. Now she has a couple of super short spots on her back and did a big sloppy poop from all the treats. My OH and I have been arguing tonight, I think this points to having her fur clipped a bit shorter and he says you can't see the patch (you CAN) and wants to leave her as she is.

So I'm glad you're already keeping on top of it!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> Welcome and what a sweet boy. It amazes me how all the poodle crosses have similar faces, here's a pic of Biscuit when she was about 12wks old (she's a mini goldendoodle).
> 
> Her coat is nothing like that at all now. It's very thick, long and curly. I don't know about the bedlington part of your puppy, but we have to be careful about matts. Just today Biscuit rolled in a stinky patch at the park, when we got her home and into the tub realized that she had terrible tiny burrs all over her back. I tried and failed to get them out myself, called our groomer and another she recommended and both were too busy so my OH and daughter (with a bag full of treats) ended up sitting with her for almost an hour to get them out and unfortunately they had to use scissors as well. Now she has a couple of super short spots on her back and did a big sloppy poop from all the treats. My OH and I have been arguing tonight, I think this points to having her fur clipped a bit shorter and he says you can't see the patch (you CAN) and wants to leave her as she is.
> 
> So I'm glad you're already keeping on top of it!


omg they look so similar!!

yeah, reu gets matted all the time, I spend ages brushing them out, which he does NOT enjoy!  I wonder if it is too early to get him clipped. Im wanting to learn to do it myself, but will get it done professionally first, then hopefully just need to keep on top of it. His fur feels like candyfloss atm.

Had him out down the beach today, he loved it! he wanted to play with all the dogs, but im not letting him til the end of next week.

saw a bedlington when we were out, reu deffo has more of a poodle face..

we are still arguing over his name.. he will be 10 by the time we all decide on one we love lol

put some new pics in his album Facebook

tori x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

have got a few pics on my facebook now, can use the links above, I have them open for anyone to view atm  and had a few people on here ask how he is so thought i would pop a couple of pics on. Take note of the size of the cushion compared to reu now  (i still want to change his name.. tried it and sorry OH and kids but it just doesnt work for me. he has about 20 names he gets called anyway lol)


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Awesome pics and how's he doing now?

We had to get Biscuit shaved down last week.  I've ordered a special brush for her (an Oscar Frank) so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> He's gorgeous! Awesome pics and how's he doing now?
> 
> We had to get Biscuit shaved down last week.  I've ordered a special brush for her (an Oscar Frank) so it doesn't happen again.


Really well thanks. He had his first full groom a couple of weeks ago, she had to cut rather than shave as he still has puppy fur and she said it could be damaging to shave down but he is booked in the 2nd week of July for a shave. Was Biscuit matted? Reu gets a few points that no matter what I do, get matted. He is very messy though

I got a comb and a brush and groom him at least twice a day, pretty time consuming 

He needs an op in a couple of weeks which I am abit worried about.  x


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

What's a bedoodle?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

its a bedlington crossed with a poodle. Dogs arent mongrels or crossbreeds anymore, they all have names, and most of them stupid


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Just for information and not wanting to derail the thread...
If you look at your own photo album in facebook there is a message at the bottom which says something like:

"...Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1408270412793.2056839.1413438434&l=617ab712f0.. ..."

If you post this link people will not need to login to facebook and you don't have to open the images to everyone in the facebook world.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures - he looks like a lot of fun 
Bet he keeps you all busy


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Thanks, he sure does but seriously isnt a pick of bother. We have been extremely lucky with him


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

he is beautiful!! i`m always confused by these new names given and drive people mad when i refer to their dog as x crossed with y, i`m not sure whether i do it to avoid my own general confusion or not


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

These designer names for some cross breeds drive me mad Lola is Shih-tuz X jack russell and some ppl call them Jack tuz i mean come on pls lol in my eyes lola is lola and is a cross breed not a jack tuz lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

julesmcc said:


> These designer names for some cross breeds drive me mad Lola is Shih-tuz X jack russell and some ppl call them Jack tuz i mean come on pls lol in my eyes lola is lola and is a cross breed not a jack tuz lol


yeah, we have someone selling bullshihtz and jackshitz where i live


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Just saw the updated pictures, he is stunning.. He is absolutely gorgeous....  So jealous... Can't wait to see him when he's trimmed up..


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

mstori said:


> yeah, we have someone selling bullshihtz and jackshitz where i live


LOL! Someone is actually calling the pups bullshitz?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> Just saw the updated pictures, he is stunning.. He is absolutely gorgeous....  So jealous... Can't wait to see him when he's trimmed up..


thanks, we think he is looking more bedlington than poodle, do you agree?

he has the poodle top, but when he was trimmed she took that off, and he changed from poddle to bedlington


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> LOL! Someone is actually calling the pups bullshitz?


yip. Saw the ad last week. they were running them on gumtree and preloved.. lappi going slow or i would find the ads if they are still on. Have a look for them, they certainly made us chuckle


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

That is exactly my favourite kind of puppy. Fluffy and cute with adorable eyes Reu is so so cute

What operation does he need in a couple of weeks??


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow! I love your little guy. Missed it when you first posted but he's a real lil cracker. I like Reuben, it's different and has character. 

He's gorgeous and I know about clipping, Britches is a chi x yorkie and Bruce a shih tzu x yorkie but I trim them myself, got the clippers and a dvd and had a go - that was seven years ago now.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

mstori said:


> yes, its a stupid name, but i have a bedoodle. Been hesitating on posting on here because of some negativity to cross breeds so pease be nice  i did visit the home and see both parents
> 
> just have a question... has anyone else got a bedoodle? Just had a few questions about clipping etc
> 
> ...


I refuse to approve as you havent posted any piccies!  x


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes he definitely looks more Bedlington to me. The one at the beach, he looks just like Bailey did when we took him to the beach. Same hair growth and everything. He is a right cracker, hope the operation goes well..


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> That is exactly my favourite kind of puppy. Fluffy and cute with adorable eyes Reu is so so cute
> 
> What operation does he need in a couple of weeks??


thanks 

he has a dermoid cyst on the back of his neck which may be connected to his spinal cord, but wont know until they actually cut him open


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Cassia said:


> I refuse to approve as you havent posted any piccies!  x


was that sarcasm? 

you will be sick of the sight of him after this:

reuben | Facebook

05 May 2011 | Facebook

easter 2011 | Facebook

just ignore the strange pics and my kids lol.. i couldnt be bothered to sort them all out


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> Yes he definitely looks more Bedlington to me. The one at the beach, he looks just like Bailey did when we took him to the beach. Same hair growth and everything. He is a right cracker, hope the operation goes well..


thanks, ive been thinking of calling him Bailey 

i cant get used to his name, and i dont call him reuben, i call him baby..

Im still gutted the oh wouldnt back down about kaiser..i think he suited it


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I just looked at your facebook pictures, I didn't realise how big he's gotten. He is gorgeous though, must admit, you've completely changed my views on these bedoodles lol. 
I couldn't decided a name for Bailey at all, even after I went to see him, couldn't make my mind up. Nearly called him Hamish  Scottish thing lol. But I had forgotten to get pictures so I asked the breeder to send me some and then suddenly Bailey popped into my head and it suits him, though he gets called "bubba, Puppy, BaileyBoy, Bailes" lol. 
I do like the name Kaiser but Reuben is pretty cute too lol. Why is your OH so against Kaiser?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> I just looked at your facebook pictures, I didn't realise how big he's gotten. He is gorgeous though, must admit, you've completely changed my views on these bedoodles lol.
> I couldn't decided a name for Bailey at all, even after I went to see him, couldn't make my mind up. Nearly called him Hamish  Scottish thing lol. But I had forgotten to get pictures so I asked the breeder to send me some and then suddenly Bailey popped into my head and it suits him, though he gets called "bubba, Puppy, BaileyBoy, Bailes" lol.
> I do like the name Kaiser but Reuben is pretty cute too lol. Why is your OH so against Kaiser?


he has grown so quickly. When he first came home we took some pics of him infront of a cushion, he was smaller than it, now his head is the size of the cushion haha

yey!! I must admit when we got offered the purebred bedlington 2 days after we picked reu up, I was a bit gutted, especially as it was free haha, but i wouldnt swap reu for the world!

He is only against it so much because he wanted kevin, and i refused. I wanted kaiser for years. he said we had to choose a name as a family, except we didnt cos i was so peed off i just told them to decide, which i now regret. Need to decide asap cos he is getting older. Then again you could call him poohead in a nice tone and he would come


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Bloody hell a free Bedlington!!! I couldn't of said no to that. lol. We're hoping to get another dog soon. 
Maybe he's gonna look like a Beddie but become Poodle sized lol. He is adorable and I can definitely see a lot of Bedlington in him but then I don't see many poodle pups so he may look a lot like them too. lol.
What is he getting done at the groomers? Can't wait to see more pictures.

Ahh... See I decided both mines names, though my OH was keen on Bailey too. I got Suki before we got together. I think Kaiser is really cute. Kevin is a chipmunks name lol. Bailey is like that, you can say any name in a nice high tone and he'll come running, his favourite is "biscuit" which would of been a great name for him lol
When is his op?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> Bloody hell a free Bedlington!!! I couldn't of said no to that. lol. We're hoping to get another dog soon.
> Maybe he's gonna look like a Beddie but become Poodle sized lol. He is adorable and I can definitely see a lot of Bedlington in him but then I don't see many poodle pups so he may look a lot like them too. lol.
> What is he getting done at the groomers? Can't wait to see more pictures.
> 
> ...


My exes friend and his family breeds them and they were left with a pup due to timewasters. They were moving and jsut wanted a good home. Long story, but it caused a few arguments. Id love 2 dogs. Im desperate, its like a broodiness that wont go, but we he wont let me. It broke my heart leaving reus mam behind when they obviously just wanted shot of her after she had had her pups  Think its much nicer for them to have at least 1 friend..

This time at the groomers he just got a puppy do.. cut down with scissors, ears plucked, round eyes done, nails etc, but next time he is getting a full shave down for the summer. The time after we will get it done to a style.

My Ohs argument was he hated the name kaiser (and kai) and wouldnt shout it in the park (although he thought kevin was nice, so obviously disturbed haha) but he has only been for a walk with us twice, so not an issue! bloody men!! I had naz (naseem, my dog who died) before i met him and he loved the name (he is into boxing) but we couldnt agree on another boxers name we both liked. We have a name chosen for a son we probably will never have and was going to use that, but it took us ages to agree on it, and well, you never know :blink:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Oh wow! I love your little guy. Missed it when you first posted but he's a real lil cracker. I like Reuben, it's different and has character.
> 
> He's gorgeous and I know about clipping, Britches is a chi x yorkie and Bruce a shih tzu x yorkie but I trim them myself, got the clippers and a dvd and had a go - that was seven years ago now.


the set im going to get has a dvd with it too, and comes in a case. Is it easy to do?


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I only paid £25 for Millie to have her hair cut when she was a pup so I think you need to shop around. She costs £30 now and has a thick poodle coat. Unless of course I am just lucky.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I love the name Reuben, he really suits it. I admit to spluttering my tea across the lappy screen at the thought of calling him Kevin 
Could Kaiser be a second name for him?xox


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

tiggerthumper said:


> I love the name Reuben, he really suits it. I admit to spluttering my tea across the lappy screen at the thought of calling him Kevin
> Could Kaiser be a second name for him?xox


Exactly!! lmao.. i do sometimes call him kaiser and he responds, but like i say, he responds to anything. We called him sir peenadpoosalot when we first got him :blink:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

not the best pics, but they made me chuckle.. look at the ears 























































and do you think he is looking more bedlington?










(please ignore all marks on settee he had been eating a rawhide bone... guess i now know why OH tells me off for letting him on settee lol)


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

Lovely looking fella.

We have a bedlington and as Miss Bexi says you do need to get them groomed regularly I am afraid. We go by the 6-8 week rule and have a lovely lady who is mobile, comes to the house, and charges £20.

Monty was also 'free' from Bedlington Rescue & Rehoming (although we did make a donation).


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks, 

he is due to go back to grooming parlour in 2 weeks 

If we hadnt had the issues we had last time, we would deffo have gone down the rescue route


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

a pic on the beach yesterday, i just love his ears 










and a couple in and after his bath...




























and watching his teddy dry on my bfs washing line..lol


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww looks like he had a great time on the beach. He is gorgeous.

On that last pic - he's actually thinking 'I'm never having a bath again if that's what mummy does to you' :lol:


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, great pics  he is def looking like a little terrier! his face and expressions (and the ears) remind me of Beau :001_tt1:

Keep the phots comming, I can't see too many of him - is he still called Ruben?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

He is just scrumptious :001_tt1:


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

mstori said:


> yeah, we have someone selling bullshihtz and jackshitz where i live


hahaha, best post ever:d


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one lovely little pooch


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Aww looks like he had a great time on the beach. He is gorgeous.
> 
> On that last pic - he's actually thinking 'I'm never having a bath again if that's what mummy does to you' :lol:


he actually sat crying.. naughty mammy!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Beau-a-saurus said:


> Wow, great pics  he is def looking like a little terrier! his face and expressions (and the ears) remind me of Beau :001_tt1:
> 
> Keep the phots comming, I can't see too many of him - is he still called Ruben?


thats what we think, deffo more bedlington in him.

He gets called about 100 names lol, I dont call him reuben. I sometimes call him reu, but most of the time its baby. Just cant get away with reuben.. doesnt suit him at all. Wish Id just put my foot down with the name now 

I have thousands of pics


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Beau gets called lots of names as well, my fav at the mo is Bubba or Bobbit which he seems to like and goes all puppyish and waggy :thumbup:

Only problem is I forget when we are in public and use one of his pet names and people look at me funny - well funnier than normal anyway :lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i do that! someone asked me what he was called and i said pupsy wupsy then had to say "erm, reuben" 

at puppy classes i called him baby so much someone thought his name was bailey and the neighbour thinks he is called rufus as thats another pet name .. poor sod is probs confused but he answers to anything said in the "puppy tone"


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

a rare pic.. not the best but emleigh and reu do sometime lies close to each other


----------

